# gender question



## buzzkillz (May 3, 2019)

i have 2 god buds that are 8 days into flower and im not sure if these are females can anyone help? sorry about the blurry pictures ill try to get better ones


----------



## Growdude (May 3, 2019)

Female, that i can see


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2019)

yep girls


----------



## QBCrocket (May 4, 2019)

hey ladies how you doing


----------



## Rosebud (May 4, 2019)

girl girl girl girl. WOOHO.


----------



## drcree (May 5, 2019)

an all girl band


----------



## burnin1 (May 5, 2019)

Jackpot!  YAY!!


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2019)

No need to doubt it any longer. Females. Congrats. Now get them across the finish line.


----------



## Bruce111 (May 6, 2019)

Lady with hairs. lol


----------



## drcree (May 6, 2019)

_bearded ladies_ happen all the time in nature. female (hen) wild turkeys with beards are very common--probably not very appealing to the males though.


----------



## buzzkillz (May 6, 2019)

i been watchin the god bud that topped itself, and it looks like balls to me, and its the only plant now to have flowers, if it is a male is it to late to take it out? the pic of all the plants, its the one on top left
this is day 11 of flower


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

Looks to be hermaphrodite to me....yes remove it or it will seed your crop.I have done a few runs with GodBud...it is very sensitive to light. A small power indicator LED or stress can trigger that .


----------



## buzzkillz (May 6, 2019)

that sucks, how long do i have to get it out?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 6, 2019)

I would remove it immediately....some people try to just pull the male pollen sacks and see if more appear. I think its not worth the risk, when removing it be very gentle and turn any fans you have blowing off....chances are 1 sack or more may have opened. Good Luck


----------



## buzzkillz (May 6, 2019)

Even at day 10 of flower they will open?


----------



## hollowpoint (May 7, 2019)

They will open very soon if not all ready open....a few pollen sacks open early to fertilize the early female stigmas.Once this has occurred there is no undoing it,you will have seeds.This is why their removal is best done at first discovery.


----------



## buzzkillz (May 7, 2019)

I took it out last night. I hope I'm safe


----------



## buzzkillz (May 7, 2019)

Yea I'm not risking removing the .  Sacks. Better to play it safe


----------

